# I Love Lucy - Great Train Robbery



## SarahZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Since it was brought up and discussed a little bit in another thread, I thought I'd link to it:

http://www.tv.com/shows/i-love-lucy/watch/i-love-lucy-great-train-robbery-10552640/

The interior of the car is huge!

Ricky is smoking!


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Oops! I had the wrong episode. The other posters were talking about "Ethel's Home Town".

Sadly, I can't find a link for that one.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Nov 9, 2011)

I enjoyed that. I am actually old enough that I saw it originally.

For the record, the City of Los Angeles was a real Union Pacific train. Highly regarded. It had just received dome cars at the time of this show. Someone, I think the porter, actually uses the word domeliner to describe the train. Domeliner was a word Union Pacific used to to refer to a streamliner which had domes.

I had only remembered Lucy pulling the brake once. It all came back to me.

Th Milwaukee road operated this train from Chicago to Omaha, then UP. UP back then was a very different animal, quite pro passenger. Domes were ambitiously ordered for this train about 1955 when other lines were starting to give up on the passenger train.

That movie shows both sections and private rooms. Some people may think that to be inconsistent but some trains did have both, it is not a problem. In truth I do not think the City of lA had sections in this time frame but I am sure it did earlier. Ethel makes a joke with Fred about his cheapness and it is that they were riding in sections while Lucy and Desi got a room.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the history.  I noticed the dome car in one of the exterior shots from above the train. It was near the rear locomotive (I think that's what it's called).


----------

